# What's an emergency?



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

I came home from work today after working late. Normally Archie is slightly mental when I come home wailing and running because he is excited to see me but because he knows he'll get wet food.

I came home and they were both at the door. Gave some quick strokes but was desperate for the loo, so ran upstairs. I then came down, changed out of my work clothes and put the wet food down. Then it dawned on me that Archie wasn't running around like a loon, or eating.

I could then hear him having a poo. I checked and he had pooed in the bath. Now Archie only ever does this if I have stayed away over night, like a protest that I left him and that he wants to let me know by pooing outside the litter tray but he doesn't want to poo anywhere that does damage!

He then laid on the couch, see pic below. I picked him up in my arms like a baby and although he likes being picked up he would normally wriggle but he just laid there. I put him back on the couch and he whined a bit.

I laid on the couch and moved him onto my lap and he whined. So I put him on the bed and he is just laying there but he does flick his tail. Have I made up I my mind that flicking his tail is a sign of pain?

His eyes are very starey and he is quiet. I shook some dreamies in the kitchen, Ella came running, he hasn't. He's not hassled me to go out which is unusual as he would normally eat and go out. He hasn't been out since yesterday evening.

My vet has an emergency vet but is he being off colour an emergency? I'm working tomorrow and on my notice period, so I don't want to ask for time off so would much rather take him now but is it an emergency.

Help!


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Oops the pic


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Is he peeing?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

If he's in pain then in my view it would be an emergency. Cats hide pain so well that if he's got to the point of showing it then he may be in substantial pain. He doesn't look a happy boy does he . You can always ring the emergency vet & speak to them over the phone for advice before you make a decision. Does he whine when you touch a specific area?


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Is he peeing?


There's no pee anywhere there shouldn't be or sick as I've searched. There's pee in the litter trays no way of knowing who did it, as could be Ella.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

He looks pretty sick in that photo. I would be asking to see him tonight. I'd definitely give your vet a call.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He looks quite poorly to me Hun I would definitely give the vet a call. Please keep us updated 

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor boy. Personally I would want him seen by a vet tonight.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree he looks unwell and if he's whining, something hurts. Its a long time until tomorrow, I would call the emergency vet.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh bless him, he does look poorly. Keep us updated, poor baby. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree with the others and personally I would give the vet a call and take him up to have him checked over. 
Hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Simons cats - it may not be an emergency as such, but if by some chance he were to get worse overnight then it would be an emergency by the morning, and as you don't want to take time off work I'd say take him to the vet this evening.

I do hope he will be all right.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Aww Hun, he doesn't look too good  please let us know how you get on. Sending lots of feeling better vibes from all us here xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree with the others ,if it were me there is no doubt about it,from what you have said I would be at the vet tonight..
Hope the poor lad is okay ,please keep us updated.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

How is poor Archie now???
Sure looks like an emergency to me...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Archie. I hope he's been seen treated and is ok. Hunched over like that signals tummy ache to me.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Back from the vets and he's got an infection, maybe a liver issue. Needs treatment and the next few days will see how whether he gets better. He was a lot worse after I posted, almost comatose, so ran him to the vets. Thank god for insurance!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Poor wee soul, I think I'd be happier if he was mine that he was seen


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, poor little man - how is Archie this morning? Sending lots of gentle healing vibes xxx


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Poor Archie! At least you know now and hopefully the treatment will start working really soon!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope he's a bit brighter this morning . Did they give him Abs last night. ?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well done for getting him there last night, and all best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Poor little love  well done getting him to the vets last night! I hope he is feeling better soon Hun. Sending lots of healing vibes from us here xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning thanks for letting us know. How is Archi this morning? I hope the ABs have started working. Get well soon Archi 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor boy  so glad you took him in last night. Hope he's feeling a bit better this morning.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Just seen this thread i do hope Archie is feeling better this morning xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just popped by to see how Archie is. So glad you got him to the vets last night and hope the poor lad feels better today.


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

What Charity said. Hope the little fella is a little brighter today x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you got him to the vets and hope he's brighter this morning.


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope that Archie is feeling slightly better this morning. Poor lad.xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor little chap. I'm so glad that you managed to get him to the vets last night. Fingers crossed that he's starting to feel better.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope he has improved over night poor little man. How is he today? Sending healing vibes! xxx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

He's still no better. I guess the treatment hasn't kicked in. Very worried


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no  I'm so sorry to hear that have you called the vet again?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> He's still no better. I guess the treatment hasn't kicked in. Very worried


Call the vet Hun if you are worried it's only a phone call and worth doing. Is he any worse? Don't leave it until late tonight. Wishing him well Hun let us know how he is later.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

What sort of infection did they think he has?

Is he at home with you, or has he been kept in?


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

When I brought him home he slept on the bed, he just looked so ill. I took the rubbish out last night, with Ella "helping". I came back in and he was nowhere to be found. I panicked and thought he'd got out and spent 30 mins calling for him in and out and found him in the wardrobe, somewhere he's never slept in the 4 years we've live here. I honestly thought he'd gone in there to die, I decided to leave him and checked on him through the night and he didn't move. This morning I called into work and said I wasn't going in and he was still in the wardrobe. I lifted from the wardrobe and he just slumped in my arms. I gave him his medication and then called the vets. He's there now on a drip and I'm waiting to hear news. The pic is from this morning and you can see how he is from that. I'm in bits at the mo but whatever happens I will make the right decision but he's young and in the right place. They can't find anything wrong with him at first glance but his temperature is high and he's lost about a kilo in weight. I don't have family so Ella and Archie are my family and are my whole world. I've been so excited about us moving to our new life in Manchester and now I'm worried that that exciting future plan may not include him My baby boy is in a bad way and I love him (and his sister) more than anything else in the world xxx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that he is no better! But he is in the best place for him right now at the vets and I really hope they can get to the bottom of why he is so ill. Hoping he gets better soon so he can be back home with you and Ella xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that he is still so unwell, but agree that supportive IV fluids and vet care are what he needs right now.
My thoughts are with you Simon.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no! That is so sad  I really hope the vets find out what's wrong and make him better soon. At least he's in the right place.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Poor Archie.
It may take a while for the AB to kick in, but it is a good thing they put him on a drip.
All fingers and paws crossed for your little lad


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that he really isn't very well today  He really is in the right place and I really do hope they find out what is causing this. Sending lots of hugs and healing vibes from us xxx


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope that the Vets can help. Sending all good vibes.xx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Poor Archie.
> It may take a while for the AB to kick in, but it is a good thing they put him on a drip.
> All fingers and paws crossed for your little lad


The vet said this morning that for what they thought he had the AB's should have started to kick in by now and that he was actually worse than the other night.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Sep 17, 2015)

Fingers crossed that he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, I hope he soon feels better, stay strong for him.xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thinking of you both x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Simon this is upsetting news I really hoped he might have improved by today. They must do bloods asap. Does he go outside everyday I'm wondering if he's eaten something toxic as this seems to have come on so quickly. Oh I do hope he's a bit better by later please let us know sending healing and positive vibes for a good recovery. xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that he's not doing well. Wishing with all my heart that he picks up and that you will soon have him well and back home again.


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Poor Archie, I'm sorry to hear he's feeling so poorly  I hope the vet gets him feeling better soon


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

I've just seen this thread, poor Archie, I hope you are ok too.

Fingers crossed the vets find out what's causing is and he get home to you and his sister.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

thinking of you and archie


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Thinking of you both of you. I know how helpless you feel when they are in the vets but you have done the right thing and he is in the best place xx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Called the vets. They are running more tests as his temperature hasn't come down and he's still not eating despite the fact they've given him something to try and encourage his appetite. They said they have given him pain relief but he still is looking weak.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that he's no better, you've absolutely done the right thing by getting him back in & on a drip. I hope the vets get to the bottom of it soon & get him feeling well. Remember cats can come back up as fast as they go downhill x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> Called the vets. They are running more tests as his temperature hasn't come down and he's still not eating despite the fact they've given him something to try and encourage his appetite. They said they have given him pain relief but he still is looking weak.


Praying Archie will repsond to treatment! and the test will reveal exactly what is wrong. I just can't understand what could have caused such a rapid decline! You must be beside yourself worrying! We are all here for you Simon! XXX


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Nothing useful to add, just need to wait for results. But thinking of you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Simons cats - thinking of you and praying for Archie to feel better very soon.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Poor Archie, I hope the vets get to the bottom of this soon and he gets better.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope they find out what's wrong very soon and Archie will be feeling better


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of you and Archie and have everything crossed that he will be back to normal very soon. Hugs x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope you get some better news soon x it does sound like he's ingested something . Thinking of you x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Thinking of you both. Everything crossed he improves soon. x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness. All best wishes to Archie and paws crossed here for him. As you said, thank goodness you are insured and that you don't have that worry as well,


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no! Just got home from work and catching up - poor Archie, so sorry. Thank goodness he is at the vets and getting treatment - I am praying he improves very soon and you get some good news.
It wasn't my first thought but now I'm thinking possible anti freeze poisoning, given the time of year. I am truly hoping it's just a nasty infection xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry @Simons cats to read about Archie. I do hope you get some better news soon. Thinking of you xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Simon, I'm so sorry to hear about Archie 

Keeping everything crossed for your gorgeous boy. Sending lots and lots of positive and healing vibes and hope he's going to be ok.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Come on, Archie, hang in there.
Get better. 
Simon and Ella need you...


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have been thinking about the three of you all day  

I hope Archie is OK.. come on soldier, you fight this thing!!
xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> I have been thinking about the three of you all day
> 
> I hope Archie is OK.. come on soldier, you fight this thing!!
> xxx


So have I lorrol I'm constantly looking in for updates. xxx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Hope Archie is getting better and able to eat something  poor little guy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am really hoping for some good news tomorrow. xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I am really hoping for some good news tomorrow. xxx


Me too hun  xxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hardly log on, but I noticed this thread and I wanted to say that we're all pulling for Archie here across the pond. I know how very much your cats mean to you and how close the two of them are. I really hope that Archie picks up and they figure what's wrong and it's easily cured.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you very much for the lovely comments.

I went to the vets at 6pm as advised. Thank heaven for insurance! It's been a draining day as I also got tod today that before agreeing to exchange my seller now wants to shunt back the house sale for three weeks which is a total nightmare as I finish work on Friday!

Anyway back to Archie. He was on the drip all day but his temperature was very erratic and up and down. He had blood tests which shows a slight issue with his kidney and liver (I couldn't take it in).The vet was happy his temperature had gone down after it has spiked, the problem is the vet won't keep him overnight so I was given two choices. Take him home with his catheter in and bring him back tomorrow or take him back to the overnight emergency vet. As Archie's temperature was spiking and because how he was at home last night I decided it was best he went to the overnight vet. As soon as I saw him I knew that had to be the only decision. The heat coming off him was awful and he looked no better. The only issue was they wanted me to then get him from the overnight vet tomorrow and bring him back to this one and I refused and said I want that one to keep him. So we discharged him and that trip cost me £300.

Took him to the overnight vet and by the time we got there and they took his temperature it was the highest ever, so I'm really worried as he doesn't seem to be getting better and they have said that he'll be in until at least Monday. So that's another 800 quid! He's insured but you have to pay first and with finishing my job Friday and moving costs, I will worry about money if he's not better by Monday!! However at the end of the day I just want my little boy well.

The house feels terribly quiet with just me and Ella and I really miss him. I just hope he can beat this.

They didn't mentioned anti-freeze, they asked me if he was a hunter which he is, but he never eats his prey. There is never a mark on them, they're just dead..

It's a worry


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Poor Archie! I am surprised the vet would mention taking him home overnight when they're still not sure whats going in. He's in the best place as much as you miss him. 
Fingers crossed he gets stronger over the weekend and can come back home Monday x


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't offer much in the way of advice for Archie, but I do know about pet insurance....who are you insured with and have you discussed your cost concerns and moving situation with the vets?

Every practice will prefer to have costs paid up by the owner at the time of treatment, but they may, depending on your insurance company, be able to deal directly with the insurer.

Hope Archie is feeling better this morning


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I do hope Archie will be feeling better today. I wonder if he's been in anyone's garden where they have lilies or similar, you would never know. We've had the same issue over having to transport your own cat to and fro from emergency vet to your vet and back, its ridiculous. That's one of the reasons we changed to a vet with their own van! I think it was stupid suggesting taking him home when he's so poorly. Will be thinking of you today and sending good vibes for Archie.


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

Not been on here for a little while and I noticed your post Simon, it's all you need isn't it money worries when you have a poorly fur baby.
I agree with another post about some insurers dealing directly with the vet, when I had a very poorly German Shepard my insurers dealt directly with the vet and it helped that the vet took that worry over.
I'm so sorry Archie's poorly but he's in the best place I really feel for you, I will ask my gods to help Archie and to support and comfort you


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sorry Archie's no better & they still don't know what's going on. Most vets are happy for you to claim directly but it does depend on your insurance. I have the same issue with my vet with having to transport back & forth to the emergency vets, I don't think it's fair on the cat as they must think they are coming home. Hoping for better news today xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

so sorry to read he's no better yet. Fingers crossed for him x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@Simons cats

I'm so sorry that Archie isn't feeling much better yet. It's worrying enough for us as we keep checking for news, so I can't imagine how you must feel. I know you probably don't feel like coming on here to post when he's so poorly and you've got all the house sale stuff going on too, but please keep us updated when you can.

I think you made the right decision to take him for overnight care: spot on.

@Little P has given some good advice about the insurance. I don't know who you're insured with as this can influence it, but it's worth asking the vet if they can claim directly from the insurance company for Archie's treatment. Fingers crossed that they can help.

As for Archie himself, I suggest you have another word with the vet if you can about exactly what they've found on the blood tests. I know it can be hard to take everything in. If you need to, write it down or ask them to write it down for you, perhaps in an email.

Poor little one, will be thinking of him today and keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww bless him  Hope he is feeling better soon! Just read through this thread and my first thought was some sort of poisioning if he has outside access! x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Simon, stress after stress!
For the vet bills all I can suggest is using a credit card, or seeing if you can extend the funds available on one you already have if you have maxed it out due to house move. As for the delay in move itself.....I know a lot of people in that position will use Air BnB for temporary lodgings, but of course you might have to find storage for your furniture.
Me and my furry gang are all sending well wishes to poor little Archie and willing him to get better soon.
Big hugs.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those vibes for Archie this morning and sending you a big hug. Hoping for better news later xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh poor little Archie I was so hoping he'd be better  I'm not sure who you are insured with but Petplan paid our vet directly (by accident as we had already paid!) but they said they can do that although the vet does like to be paid upfront. When Popcorn went in on NYE we paid a deposit of £250 cash and then paid the rest the next day. I really hope he's better today.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Archie isn't any better  

I can imagine how worried you must be, thinking of you and Archie and sending huge hugs to you both xxx

Topping up those vibes, hoping and praying for some improvement and good news really soon.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read how unwell Archie is, I really hope there is better news today. I can imagine what you are going through and it can't be made any easier having to move him from vet to vet. Years ago we had a similar thing with a vet only we were given the option of taking him home for the night or leaving him there alone! We were not offered an alternative so had to take him home.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so sorry to see that Archie is no better and I can only imagine how much you're missing your little boy whilst he is at the vets, but you have made the right decision and he is in the best possible hands being looked after right now! I really do hope he is feeling better today and hoping for some better news  thinking of the three of you! C'mon Archie, beat this! Your dad and sister are missing you terribly xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh dear I was really hoping for better news today. I do hope you can keep us updated poor Archie. Come on little man fight your way back to health. I agree with Shosh get a copy of his blood results you could post them here I'm sure although Shosh wouldn't make any sort of diagnosis she would understand them better than any of us. It is so hard to absorb information when you are so stressed, its impossible to take it all in and you come away thinking what did they say? We are here for you and Archie and praying all will be well. xxx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're still going through this and don't know what is wrong. Really hope Archie starts to get better soon.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I am so sorry Archie is still unwell. I'm hoping the vet finds out what is wrong soon and hope Archie can start recovering.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh Simon, stress after stress!
> For the vet bills all I can suggest is using a credit card, or seeing if you can extend the funds available on one you already have if you have maxed it out due to house move. As for the delay in move itself.....I know a lot of people in that position will use Air BnB for temporary lodgings, but of course you might have to find storage for your furniture.
> Me and my furry gang are all sending well wishes to poor little Archie and willing him to get better soon.
> Big hugs.


I don't have a credit card, I've never had one. They scare me

I'm just going to need to wait for completion now, as I had a couple of grand saved but to be honest, this is now going to eat into that and I still have more to pay plus need to keep some back for the removal costs. I will feel better once we exchange on Monday but I really hope that my seller isn't going to pull out, as she's being flaky.

Had a call from the vets this morning. They still don't seem to know what's caused it. His temperature is still high and they are unable to bring it down. When I left the first vets yesterday they mentioned that there wasn't an issue with his red blood cells and he wasn't jaundiced, the call this morning said that there now was an issue and he was jaundiced. The blood tests and scans said that there are now issues and that he is jaundiced. They also said there is an issue with his gall bladder and his bile duct, plus their going to do another scan on his liver and asked my permission to shave him because they didn't want hair getting in the way as they think there is something there. I'm worried he isn't responding or that they don't seem to really know what the deal is on it.

To be honest I have prepared myself for the worst. I don't want him to suffer as he already has a number of issues and finds change difficult. I'm not sure he can cope with all of this, or ongoing health problems.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its really hard for you at the moment when you've got the house move to worry about as well. Try and stay strong. If you've agreed to the scan, let's hope this shows up something so you at least know what you're dealing with. Perhaps Shosh can shed more light on what's going on.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Love! it's such a scary time when you don't know what's wrong! I just hope the Vets can find what is going on and treat Archie accordingly! I can imagine how stressful this all is and hope by the end of the day they might have something positive to offer. Take care of yourself too you need all the strength you can muster. Hugs again! XXX


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sorry to hear poor Archi is still poorly , but am with pet plan insurance. And once my bill goes over £1000 my vet will deal directly with them. We have to pay a small surcharge for doing this but it's been a godsend with my crew. I hope little Archi feels better soon. Sending healing and positive vibes. 

Viv xx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

When I spoke to the vet earlier they said I could visit him today. Just called and they told me that I can go in at 6, but said he's in isolation. Just that term broke my heart, I'm so worried about him. Not sure what this means for what he's got. I just want him better.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Hun my heart goes out to you. I hope when you get there you get some answers. The not knowing I think is sometimes worse than if you know what's wrong. 

Viv xx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

I just miss him so much and worry about how he's coping being away from home with constant tests. He's not good with change


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't really know why to say other than we are all thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for Archie…please pull through.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I understand how you feel with 4 of them I have had my fair share of them having to stay I at various times. Plus the 2 dogs. When one of them is in the vet hospital there is a big hole, untill they come home again. Please let us know how he is when you have visited him. Hugs 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just want to send him a little kiss on his nose! Come on Archie please get well! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> When I spoke to the vet earlier they said I could visit him today. Just called and they told me that I can go in at 6, but said he's in isolation. Just that term broke my heart, I'm so worried about him. Not sure what this means for what he's got. I just want him better.


Isolation isn't a bad thing for Archie if he stresses with change they might want to check that he hasn't got anything contagious. It's safer for him and any other animals they have there at the moment. XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh I am so praying for Archie right now, bless his little soul. I've no idea what can cause a high temp and liver problems. I bet he will be pleased to see you later, please give him a big kiss from me and boys. Stay strong xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Poor Archie, I'm sorry it doesn't sound good. 

The yellow colour we see in jaundice is caused by a yellow pigment called bilirubin. Bilirubin is found inside red blood cells. In normal circumstances, when red blood cells age they are broken down by the spleen, and the bilirubin they release is processed by the liver and put into bile - this is why bile looks yellow. The bilirubin enters the intestinal tract in the bile and is excreted in the poo. This is a simplified description of the process, but you get the idea.

Jaundice is caused by a build up of bilirubin in the body. In simple terms, this can happen for three possible reasons:

1. Red blood cells are being destroyed at a rate faster than the liver handle (too much bilirubin is leaking out of red blood cells everywhere). This scenario is seen in IMHA (immune-mediated haemolytic anaemia, where the body's own immune system turns on the red blood cells) and in infection with a microscopic parasite called _Mycoplasma haemofelis_.

2. The liver isn't working properly, and fails to process the normal quantities of bilirubin released from old red blood cells as the spleen beaks them down. Any severe liver disease can cause this: infection, tumours, toxins etc.

3. The bile duct is blocked. The bile duct empties bile out of the gall bladder, where it is stored, into the small intestine. Anything that blocks the bile duct leads to a back-up of bilirubin into the rest of the body. This includes swelling from an infected or inflamed bile duct, blockage by a tumour or gallstone, or pancreatitis (the pancreas surrounds the bile duct and if it's inflamed, it swells and blocks the bile duct).

You might read about these three scenarios as pre-hepatic, hepatic and post-hepatic jaundice.

I can't tell from your posts if the vets still suspect a problem with his red blood cells (ie the first scenario I mentioned above). Cats with jaundice caused by out-of-control red blood cell destruction are anaemic, so if he is not anaemic then this becomes unlikely.

It sounds more as if they are worried about a blockage in Archie's bile duct (ie the third scenario in our list). Hopefully the scan will provide more information on whether this is actually the case and, if so, what appears to be blocking it.

I have to say, without knowing all the details, I do wonder about acute suppurative cholangiohepatitis. This isn't uncommon in young cats. It's a sudden and nasty infection of the bile duct and gall bladder. Often the inflammation spreads to involve the pancreas and liver, and sometimes the intestine as well (they're all connected and in close proximity). These kitties are sick. They have a fever, they vomit, they don't eat and they are really poorly.

Further tests such as liver biopsy and culture of bile sampled straight from the gall bladder are needed to confirm the diagnosis, but such investigations are often not feasible in such sick patients so often a presumptive diagnosis is made on the basis of symptoms, blood results and scans. Treatment consists of fluids, aggressive antibiotics, pain relief, liver antioxidants and meds to control sickness.

Obviously, it may not be this condition that Archie is suffering from, but it always jumps to the front of my mind in a young, jaundiced cat who has suddenly become very unwell.

Have the vets discussed referral to a specialist? This may be an option if more advanced diagnostics or intensive care is required.

Please let us know what the vet says if you speak to them again xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The worry about your poor little lad and his stress must be tearing you apart, We send our love and best wishes.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending lots of love and purrs for Archie xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Shoshannah Thank you so much for explaining things in a way we understand I think we are all worried for Archie and hope he can recover but it's so lovely that you have taken the time to inform a very stressed slave! Simon I'm sure will read this and being written down can re-read as and when. We all know you cannot give a diagnosis but your professional comments I'm sure will be greatly appreciated. XXX


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Poor Archie, I'm sorry it doesn't sound good.
> 
> The yellow colour we see in jaundice is caused by a yellow pigment called bilirubin. Bilirubin is found inside red blood cells. In normal circumstances, when red blood cells age they are broken down by the spleen, and the bilirubin they release is processed by the liver and put into bile - this is why bile looks yellow. The bilirubin enters the intestinal tract in the bile and is excreted in the poo. This is a simplified description of the process, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. It makes more sense when you read it at home rather than when it's said to you at the vets. Basically what you said about the red blood cells, the jaundice and the liver is what they said on the call this morning. Yesterday there wasn't an issue with the red blood cells or jaundice, but that seems to have come on between the bloods he had done yesterday daytime and the ones overnight. The first vet said the bloods hadn't showed anemia but the ones overnight did. Plus they wanted to ask if they could do a second ultrasound after shaving his belly with a second vet present, as they wanted to confirm a dark area and was easier to do without him having hair there.

I'm off to see him now and will post when I get back

Again thank you very much for your well wishes, everyone,


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Good luck @Simons cats and please give Archie our love.

See if you can find out what meds he is on.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Please give Archie a gentle kiss from me xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know what to say  other than I'm thinking of you and Archie and that you get some answers and they can start treating him and that he responds. 
You've got a lot going on at the min what with the house move and now poor Archie. 
Amy xx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok I saw him. He bobbed his head and was happy to see me. Lots of kisses and neck rubs. He has improved, his temperature is still up and down but he has eaten which they are happy about. Still on a drip, they did ask if I wanted to spend more time with him and to take him off the drip and take him to another room but I said no, as wanted him to stay on it. He has wee'd and there is jaundice. She did say that the red blood cell thing does seem to be under control and that his gall bladder is extended and that was causing an issue with where the bile went. She said it's either a bacterial or viral infection. Now he's eaten they are much happier and he may even be able to come home tomorrow evening if he continues to improve. I just felt so relieved to see him looking more like himself, not totally himself but much better than the limp lifeless shell he was the day before. She said this is quite common in cats aged between 2 and 7?

I did still cry. I love him so much and just thinking of him in his little cage got to me but trying to remain positive and cannot wait to spoil him rotten when he's back with me and Ella


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness...I am absolutely thrilled to read your post. The fact he's eaten and been to the loo and that he has more energy are really positive signs...

If it's an infection it can be treated (what Shosh was saying I guess) . 

Best news I've heard this evening.

I pray this continues and he'll be home very soon.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic news, I have everything crossed he continues to improve xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

wow , that's fabulous just fabulous







I'm So pleased for your little family x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read this latest update,fingers and paws crossed that Archie is finally on the mend.Sending lots of positive healing vibes his way xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news! So relieved to here your boy has improved, they must be happy with him if they're thinking of letting him come home, fingers crossed for yet more improvement tomorrow x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Simon that's such great news, I'm so pleased, happy and relieved for you and Archie   

Topping up those vibes and keeping everything crossed he continues to improve xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That sounds so much more positive, lets hope he's turning a corner and will be feeling better tomorrow so he can come home. Big hugs for your boy.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fantastic news, Simon. I am so pleased for you , Archie and Ella.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

its good to read he is a little better , hoping he starts to recover soon , hugs xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

This is such good news!!! I am so pleased Archie seemed more himself when you saw him & is improving! I am sending more positive and healing vibes and really hope he can come home with you tomorrow xx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

That's fantastic news, I can imagine how emotional and relieved you must be feeling. Fingers and paws crossed that he continues to improve and you are able to have him home with you tomorrow.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Great news!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so pleased to read your news about Archie - really hope he keeps it up. 

When you do get him home, remember he will smell very different (like the vets) and Ella may not like it much until he has his home smell again, but it will soon get back to normal.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I'm so pleased Archie seems to have turned a corner. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So Pleased to hear good news ! xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

The news we were all hoping for. I keep checking this thread on my phone every time I have a minute. Come on Archie, keep fighting and getting better, we all want you home where you belong.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> Ok I saw him. He bobbed his head and was happy to see me. Lots of kisses and neck rubs. He has improved, his temperature is still up and down but he has eaten which they are happy about. Still on a drip, they did ask if I wanted to spend more time with him and to take him off the drip and take him to another room but I said no, as wanted him to stay on it. He has wee'd and there is jaundice. She did say that the red blood cell thing does seem to be under control and that his gall bladder is extended and that was causing an issue with where the bile went. She said it's either a bacterial or viral infection. Now he's eaten they are much happier and he may even be able to come home tomorrow evening if he continues to improve. I just felt so relieved to see him looking more like himself, not totally himself but much better than the limp lifeless shell he was the day before. She said this is quite common in cats aged between 2 and 7?
> 
> I did still cry. I love him so much and just thinking of him in his little cage got to me but trying to remain positive and cannot wait to spoil him rotten when he's back with me and Ella


I have been out with relatives this evening and have come home to read this good news! I am so happy that Archie is feeling so much better you must be so relieved! I know I am! Hopefully by tomorrow he will be brighter still and can one home. I am so very happy for you both. Hugs xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Brilliant news, praying the little man continues to improve!


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Things are sounding much better today. Keep it up Archie. X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased Archi has eaten and gone to the loo it seems like he has turned a corner. Sending more positive vibes for him. I hope he is continuing to improve today so he can come home with you. 

Viv xx


----------



## Drevil (Jan 19, 2013)

My boy Leroy had this when he was a young lad and he made a full and uneventful recovery. So hoping Archie will too.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh that's great news. I hope he keeps getting better and he can be home soon


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear that little Archie has improved, fingers crossed he's continuing to feel better can come back home with you soon


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thinking about you, Archie and Ella and really hoping your little boy is better and can come home today xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant news, I am so pleased to hear this! xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Simons cats how is Archie today Hun? I do hope you can bring him home by tonight. xxx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm pleased. I was thinking the worst and getting ready for that. He means everything to me


Drevil said:


> My boy Leroy had this when he was a young lad and he made a full and uneventful recovery. So hoping Archie will too.


Oh that's good to hear!!


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoke to the vet this morning. This temperature has returned to normal and they said they're happy with his improvement. They are keeping him on the drip today and calling me later with an update on whether he can come home.

I'm excited beyond belief


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't tell you how happy I am for you, I must say Archie had us all _very _worried


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Simons cats said:


> Spoke to the vet this morning. This temperature has returned to normal and they said they're happy with his improvement. They are keeping him on the drip today and calling me later with an update on whether he can come home.
> 
> I'm excited beyond belief


I'm sooo pleased and happy to hear this  

I bet you are excited 

Keeping everything crossed the vets are happy for Archie to come home later.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

What a relief. I am so happy for you.

I hope that Archie will go from strength to strength from now on.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Great news Simon! hope you get him home soon


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I honestly cannot tell you how happy I am with this update xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww that's brilliant! After looking at the photo of Archie in your arms it's such a huge relief that he is so much better! You have a good Vet there! Please let us know if he's able to come home later with a couple of pics if poss! Really happy! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic news ,so very pleased for you both


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

What fantastic news, so pleased for you :Smug:Smuggrin. I think we definitely need a picture when you get him home x


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Fantastic update!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So happy to hear this! xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thrilled to bits!!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Simons cats said:


> Spoke to the vet this morning. This temperature has returned to normal and they said they're happy with his improvement. They are keeping him on the drip today and calling me later with an update on whether he can come home.
> 
> I'm excited beyond belief


Fantastic news!!! So happy to hear this


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So pleased, hope he's home soon


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

IAbsolutely brilliant news Simon! I am so pleased to hear it!  I hope he can come home soon.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Best bloody news I've heard all weekend! :Joyful

Go Archie! xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so happy for you this is such good news!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Really hoping your boy can come home to you and Ella today, I have absolutely everything crossed x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very happy for you. Hope he is home soon.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Great news, so happy for you.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

awww happy dance time


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Just catching up with this, wonderful news x


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Sadly spoke too soon. Archie has had a relapse and therefore wasn't able to come home. I've been to see him and he looks awful again. He's stopped eating, so he may have to fed by tube tomorrow. They also said his gallbladder is distended and his liver is worse. They talked about colitis and hepatitis. I'm so worried, especially with move so close.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no so sorry to read this. xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, everything was going so well. Lets hope he will keep fight back and improve again.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this  hoping for better news tomorrow x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry Simon  I hope he gets better and hope we receive some more positive news tomorrow  the poor little love xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this  everything crossed that Archie is back on the right track soon


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh no,  I have everything crossed for him xxx


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry to read this  , I really hope Archie is feeling better soon


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh no this is really not good news but if he pulled through once he can hopefully do it again. I am so sorry he's relapsed but pray he will recover. Will look in first thing to see if he's any better. xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oh no...
Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh no! 

I think if a feeding tube will help him (and it sounds like it will if he's not eating - as much as he doesn't feel like it he needs to keep eating or he'll get worse), it's best to get one placed sooner rather than later. Hopefully they can place one tomorrow if he is still not eating in the morning.

Where are you moving from and whereabouts in Manchester (roughly) are you off to?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no

I pray with all my heart that he responds and pulls through. Come on Archie xxxx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I think if a feeding tube will help him (and it sounds like it will if he's not eating - as much as he doesn't feel like it he needs to keep eating or he'll get worse), it's best to get one placed sooner rather than later. Hopefully they can place one tomorrow if he is still not eating in the morning.
> 
> Where are you moving from and whereabouts in Manchester (roughly) are you off to?


I'm in Milton Keynes currently and moving to North Manchester


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Simon, I'm so sorry to hear this, poor Archie  and poor you 

I'm hoping that putting him back on fluids help, the vets find out what's going on, he can be treated and he starts to improve. 

Hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed Archie is going to be ok. 

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Think of you all, hope Archie doing better today


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Just catching up with this thread. I'm sorry to hear Archie has had a blip. I really hope that you get some positive news today. Thinking of you both x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Simons cats said:


> I'm in Milton Keynes currently and moving to North Manchester


OK, well I think there are a couple of choices. One is to transfer Archie to a practice in Manchester (it's obviously not ideal to transport a sick cat long distances, but if he's stable it may be an option). The other is to leave him at the practice in MK until he's better, even after you move. I realise this is difficult as you won't be able to visit him, but of course you can still be in contact via phone and it may be better for Archie to keep him in one place until he's feeling better.

Do the vets know that you are moving? See what they suggest.

But please, try not to worry about the move (easier said than done I know). These things have a way of happening at the most awkward of times, but if Archie has to remain in hospital, then he has to remain in hospital. It's okay to leave him there if you don't feel comfortable moving him north while he's poorly.

That said, if you can find the time, it's worth having a look at practices in Manchester as you'll need someone to take over his care once he is well enough to come home - it pays to be prepared.

What treatments is he on, do you know?

Continuing to think of him here xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have everything crossed here that Archie has improved overnight xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sorry to hear Archi has had a set back. I am sending more positive and healing vibes for him. Thinking of you both 

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

So sad to hear the latest news. I'm praying that Archie can beat this and regain his former health.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry Simon. I hope she rallies soon x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh no! I'm only just catching up after a few days away. 
I'm so sorry that Archie is so poorly 
I hope that he is a bit better this morning and that the vet can get him eating, even if through a tube, today. 
Hugs xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thinking of Archie today and pray he's fighting like crazy to get over this! Wishing for good news later! hugs and healing vibes! XXX


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear this. It must be so stressful. Praying hard for your little man. Hopefully we hear some good news soon.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am hoping no news is good news. Big hugs xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Paws crossed for Archie.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am starting to worry! I hope all is going well for Archie! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm worried too :-(


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok, so took him from the emergency vets back to my vets today and he's been on the drip all day. His temperature seems to have returned to normal and he ate a tiny bit so they've allowed him home tonight and he's back tomorrow for more treatment.

He's pacing round a bit and has eaten so feel happy. Also getting lots of fuss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm glad he's eaten and home for the night. I'll keep everything crossed he continues to improve. Will he go back on a drip tomorrow?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so glad they're happy enough for him to come home with you, he may well eat better now he's back home, I bet he's overjoyed. Really hoping he's over the worst of it now, how stressful this has all been for you x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update Simon. Very pleased to hear dear Archie is feeling better I hope he continues to make good progress. 

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yay! That's super news! Hopefully a night at home will give him the boost he needs and he will make more progress tomorrow.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I've been following this desperately wishing Archie well and I'm so pleased he's home even for the night! Really hope he continues to improve and your move goes well! :Cat


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello beautiful Archie!!! so lovely to see a photo of him and this better news  xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is a real rollercoaster, been thinking about him a lot today. Glad he's home, hopefully that will relax him and help his recovery.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Archie. Fingers crossed that being home overnight will help him to feel better.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So pleased he is home and doing well so far! I'm sure being home will help him to recover! He's such a beautiful boy! Hope for even better news tomorrow. xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh Simon, I'm so pleased Archie is home with you, even if he has to go back tomorrow! 
I hope he will feel a bit better being in normal surroundings xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sooo pleased and happy Archie is home for the night and is eating  

I'm sure being at home with you and Ella will make him feel a bit better. 

Still keeping everything crossed he starts to improve more. Hoping all goes well when you take him back to the vets tomorrow. 

Topping up those vibes for the gorgeous Archie xx


----------



## Drevil (Jan 19, 2013)

Fingers crossed that Archie continues to make good progress.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that Archie is home with you,hopefully this will make him feel so much better and he will recover quickly in familiar surroundings.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just caught up with this! Glad I didn't read it until the better news at the end! I really hope he can stay home this time and continue improving!

Also I hope the tests he has had can give them an idea of what infection has caused this.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Hello beautiful Archie.
So good to see you up and about.
Don't you ever dare scare Simon - and us - like that again.
Just be a good boy and get well very soon.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope Archie is feeling a bit better after a night at home and all goes well today xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

So pleased Archie is home with you i really hope he will start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope Archie's been OK overnight, good luck at vets today


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Archi this morning Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simon I know you are really busy but if you can it would be lovely to have an update on Archie today! You are both in my thoughts and I hope all is going well and he's feeling a bit brighter! xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope you had a good restful night and hope he's a bit better today . X


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

hello lovely people!

Well Archie was a little dazed and confused when he first came home but he ate and as the night continued he started to be himself. He slept with me last night and I heard him get up in the night to eat. He also cried to go out before bed, which was a good sign because the couple of days before he was admitted he had no interest.

Anyway I took him to the vets today, he temperature had risen a little but he was clambering everywhere whilst on the vets table (before he was just sat there with no interest). the vet said she didn't think there was any point taking him back in today to put him on a drip as he is now eating, plus we have his antibotics to give him. So they let me take him back home!! yay!!!

He's back tomorrow at 8.15am

So now I just have to worry about my house move. On Friday as we were abut to exchange the seller of the house in Manchester put the completion date back and has put it back again yesterday. She's threatening to pull out unless we agree to the end of October. My buyer is threatening to pull out of they can't move by 9th October!

I think this week is the most stressful ever!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so glad that Archie's doing better 

The house move sounds like a pain in the preverbial... I hope you can get it sorted. In situations like this I just shout at my solicitor until something gives up...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> hello lovely people!
> 
> Well Archie was a little dazed and confused when he first came home but he ate and as the night continued he started to be himself. He slept with me last night and I heard him get up in the night to eat. He also cried to go out before bed, which was a good sign because the couple of days before he was admitted he had no interest.
> 
> ...


That is such good news about Archie! he does sound like he's doing really well! Cats go down very quickly but they bounce back! The house move sounds about as bad as it gets! but sometimes these people do make idle threats and at the end of the day it's not worth the expense and hassle of pulling out! hopefully you can get that sorted. So pleased for Archie! sending hugs for you all! XXX


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Brilliant news about Archie. Fingers crossed that he's over the worst and will only improve from now on.

Hoping that a solution can be found with regards the house move.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so pleased Archie is doing well..hoping the improvement continues rapidly now.

And I hope you get your completion date sorted too.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Can the seller actually pull out? Can you sue him if he does?
If the buyer pulls out, are you entitled to compensation?

In the Netherlands, a sale is final as soon as an oral agreement has been reached, and the only valid reason to pull out is if you cannot get the mortgage. n all other cases, the person pulling out has to pay a hefty fine to compensate the duped party if they cannot move in on the agreed date.

If the seller does not keep his side of the agreement. can you move in to a furnished apartment and put your furniture in storage at his expense? I would at least threaten to do so, and also threaten to put your cats in a cat hotel at his expense. They are not the only ones that can make threats, you know...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Great news about Archie! Sorry to hear about the house badness but at least Archie is on the mend xxx


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Such good news! I hope he continues to improve.

On the house front, having had experience of buying and selling at the same time recently threats to pull out are normally just that... Threats. When the alternative is to forfeit all of the legal fees, mortgage application etc and start again from scratch it makes no sense. I would stand your ground! Or is there no way of exchanging on your sale, to put your buyer's mind at rest prior to exchanging on the purchase... It's a risk but might ease some of the tension? @Jiskefet House buying in England is horrendous. Nothing is certain until contracts are exchanged and you have no remedy should either side pull out prior to exchange!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That's great news. I hope he continues to improve Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news   way to go Archie  

I'm soooo pleased and happy the gorgeous Archie is feeling better and there's been a great improvement   

Still keeping everything crossed here that he continues to improve and do well and stop worrying his dad and all of us. 

Keeping everything crossed for your house move.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so pleased for you & Archie, sounds like he's on the road to recovery now :Smug x


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Archie seems a little better, he's eating and hassled me for food so that's encouraging. Not sure he is full strength yet.

And......

We exchanged on the houses! Move on 9th October! It's been a tough week but finally it's all coming together!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> Archie seems a little better, he's eating and hassled me for food so that's encouraging. Not sure he is full strength yet.
> 
> And......
> 
> We exchanged on the houses! Move on 9th October! It's been a tough week but finally it's all coming together!


Awwww well done Simon!! It is all coming together! Archie will need a while yet to recover!! but so far he seems to be doing brilliantly! Happy days!!!! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Simons cats said:


> Archie seems a little better, he's eating and hassled me for food so that's encouraging. Not sure he is full strength yet.
> 
> And......
> 
> We exchanged on the houses! Move on 9th October! It's been a tough week but finally it's all coming together!


Being hassled for food is a very good sign   You carry on hassling your dad Archie 

That's great news about the house


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay great news! New house, new improved Archie! So pleased for you xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Fantastic news that Archie has improved so much, and that your house is coming together. It must have been an absolute nightmare for you.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Wooo Hoooooo!!!


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Aww that's brilliant news. You've had everyone very worried Archie.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Simons cats said:


> Archie seems a little better, he's eating and hassled me for food so that's encouraging. Not sure he is full strength yet.
> 
> And......
> 
> We exchanged on the houses! Move on 9th October! It's been a tough week but finally it's all coming together!


This post alone has made my day. I am so pleased Archie is better, I have been thinking about the three of you since your first post!! So the fact Archie is getting better is fantastic.

And to add an extra bonus you exchanged on the houses! Everything you've been through, you deserve something good after that stressful week!! Xx


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah.....x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

So glad to hear Archie is home and on the mend, you must be so relieved! 

Glad everything with the house has been sorted too, it must have been ever so stressful on top of everything going on with little Archie!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so glad things have taken a turn for the better. Your new life is just around the corner now  x


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I've been reading this but not been in a position to reply before now, but just wanted to add to the happy vibes that Archie seems to be on the mend and you've also exchanged! I can't believe the stress you must have been under with these things happening, I hope now the end is in sight.

I might have missed this as I keep popping in and out, but do they have a definitive diagnosis for Archie? Bit worrying something like this can come on so suddenly. :Wideyed


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How's our boy Archie today @Simons cats? hope he is getting better now! sending hugs!
xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

How is lovely boy Archie getting on? xx


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm so sorry about not posting. Getting ready for the move things have been manic and I finished work on Friday!

The good news is Archie is well and back to himself. I really, really thought I would lose him but he's back to his lovely little self!!


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

He did find sorting all the paperwork out and changing all the bills over yesterday VERY tiring!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news  I'm so pleased and happy the gorgeous Archie is doing well and back to his usual self   he had us all really worried. 

Good luck to you, Archie and Ella with the move.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update, so glad Archie is well again. Good luck with the move xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

That's fab news , It did look very bleak for a bit . He's a trooper  good luck with the move .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really pleased Archie is his old self again, he had us all worried. He looks wonderful in the photo. Hope all goes well on moving day.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Fantastic news!! I am so glad he's back to his old self 

Good luck with the move!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That is great news. I'm so glad it's all sorted now and you can move with a healthy Archie


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thrilled all is well!!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Really happy Archie is doing better and you have the move sorted


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

To you and to Archie have a happy life in your new home! Lots of love from me and Liddy! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fantastic news about Archie! I hope all goes well with the move


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Just read whole worrying thread & delighted lovely Archie is well again:Happy:Happy:Happy:Cat + house exchange happened
Think you need a bit of time off - after the move to recuperate


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi all,

It's been a while since my last update as we moved home and have been getting things sorted. The house has potential but needs work, which has been getting done. I now having flooring, doors, some furniture and a nice new bathroom. The house is starting to look so different. Next week, the decorators, my new kitchen and the new garden fence goes on. Ella has adjusted well and taken it all in her stride; Archie struggled a bit but is coming into his own a little more - things will be much easier when there aren't a constant stream of deliveries or workmen coming in the house,

However the real reason to post is to say after all the drama and thinking I would lose Archie is that he has been right as rain and is back to his old self. Thank so much for all your help, support and kind words in what was a really difficult time.

Ella and Archie and myself are looking forward to our first Christmas in our new home, just the three of us and they will be spoilt rotten with pressies


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Simon, pleased to hear everything is progressing well in your new home  Also glad to know the cats are settling in, and that dear Archie is now in fine fettle again.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Simons cats said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been a while since my last update as we moved home and have been getting things sorted. The house has potential but needs work, which has been getting done. I now having flooring, doors, some furniture and a nice new bathroom. The house is starting to look so different. Next week, the decorators, my new kitchen and the new garden fence goes on. Ella has adjusted well and taken it all in her stride; Archie struggled a bit but is coming into his own a little more - things will be much easier when there aren't a constant stream of deliveries or workmen coming in the house,
> 
> ...


Aww Simon! what lovely news! it's all fallen in to place and so pleased Archie is really happy and healthy again I don't think I will ever forget the pic you posted of him lying in your arms...it really didn't look good but happy days now eh!!! Lots of luck with your house projects you will have to post some pics soon of you all enjoying your new home! Take care! XXX


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

That's great news! Yay!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Simons cats said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been a while since my last update as we moved home and have been getting things sorted. The house has potential but needs work, which has been getting done. I now having flooring, doors, some furniture and a nice new bathroom. The house is starting to look so different. Next week, the decorators, my new kitchen and the new garden fence goes on. Ella has adjusted well and taken it all in her stride; Archie struggled a bit but is coming into his own a little more - things will be much easier when there aren't a constant stream of deliveries or workmen coming in the house,
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lovely update Simon. So glad the move went well and Archie is back to his old self. I will never forget (as @Soozi said) the photo of you holding Archie in your arms when he wasn't very well, it truly broke my heart and I just felt he HAD to get better, and he did


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks so much for updating us. I'm so pleased Archie has made a full recovery, I think we were all very worried about him. Glad the moves gone well & both cats are settling in nicely :Cat


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a lovely update! So pleased to hear everything is working out well and Archie is doing great. I hope you and the cats have a lovely Christmas in your new home xx :Happy


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Fantastic news


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news about Archie   and I'm pleased all went well with the move and you're all settling in well


----------

